# NEW TOO



## HOUSEELF (Jan 11, 2008)

Hello.....I'm new to the forum. My name is Paul & I live on the South Coast of England and am married to Vickie. Our lives are ruled by our two Burmese girls, and one rescued cat.


----------



## melysion (Mar 12, 2007)

welcome. I'm from England too. Good to see a fellow Brit on the forums.


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

Welcome!

Can't wait for pictures.  


*Marie*, staff to:


----------



## Heather102180 (Nov 19, 2003)

Hello Houself! You'll enhoy the forum here. Can't wait to see some pictures of your cats!


----------



## Zalensia (Aug 25, 2003)

Hey welcome 

Where in the south are you? The south covers a lotta places! Mainly asking cause I'm from Cornwall.


----------



## estelle58 (Feb 28, 2006)

Hi Paul... Welcome to the Cat Forum... If I'm not mistaken we already know each other...


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

Hi, Paul. Welcome! My dad was from the south of England too, in Devon. I hope to see pictures of your kitties soon.


----------



## Kaia Cat (Apr 11, 2007)

welcome to the forum!


----------



## DesnBaby (Apr 18, 2004)

Pictures would be great! :wink:


----------



## HOUSEELF (Jan 11, 2008)

We're in Dorset....my wife's home county. Dad was a Cornishman, and I proudly wear my Cornish Rugby jersey. Sadly, I was born in the black hole of a town known as Stoke on Trent.

And Estelle58...yes we do know each other from a previous existance!!!!!!!


----------



## kitkat (Sep 22, 2003)

Nice to have you join us Paul, hope to see kitty pics soon


----------



## doodlebug (May 13, 2006)

Welcome! Enjoy your time here!


----------



## dmcwlvssr (Apr 24, 2005)

Hi Paul and Vickie Welcome, give those 3 beautiful kittys pets from us!


----------



## HOUSEELF (Jan 11, 2008)

Hello again...I'm not sure how much info you need to know about us, but I'll tell you a little...if it's too much then I am sure somebody will point me in the right direction!

I am Paul and am married to Vickie. We have two grown up children both of whom left home..but one returned whilst he and his girlfriend save to buy a place of their own. I am not working at the moment, and am waiting for an operation on my "crown jewels" for want of a better phrase...there's rather a large lump to be removed by surgery on February 7th. Hopefully, the lump wont turn out to be sinister. Due to many and varied health issues, this will be me 5th operation in 12 months. Previously I have had two sinus ones and one on each elbow...anymore and I will be able to put myself to sleep instead of the anaesthetist!! My wife Vickie is a Taxation Senior with an international firm of Chartered Accountants. We have been married for 30 years. Vickie was born and bred here in Dorset, whilst my birthplace was in Stoke on Trent in the English Midlands.

We both sing in the same choir, although I have had to miss the last two concerts. Hopefully, I will be able to take part in our next one in the summer. We both love gardening, and try to grow some of our own vegetables. This has met with limited success mainly due to our lousy weather.In our garden, we have a large pond which is now reaching maturity...we put it in 2 years ago, and now everything is well established. We both read a **** of a lot, and I do cross stitch embroidery...whilst Vickie's favourite pastime is cooking...she makes wonderful cakes and after having had a Bread Making Course for a birthday present, her home made bread isn't bad neither.

That's told you a little bit more...if it's too much info let me know...if it ain't enough, do likewise.


----------

